# JDBC txt File  keine Row ID



## bernhard.leimhofer (10. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe ein sehr großes Log File <100 000 Zeilen 
und möchte den Inhalt dynamisch nachladen. 
Wenn ich jetzt mittels JDBC-ODBC txt Driver Daten lade muss ich zuerst mittels "Select * " ein großes Resultset in kauf nehmen.-> Performance 
Mein Ziel wäre, dass man immer nur 38 Zeilen (Platz in der Swing Text Area)  mittels Select TOP 38 * FROM ...WHERE ROWNUMBER = .....! nachlädt. 
Das blöde ist es gibt keine ID oder Key, die ich als ROWNUMBER benutzen könnte!
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen???
mfg bernhard


----------



## maki (10. Okt 2008)

Was spricht dagegen das Textfile zeilenweise auszulesen und darzustellen (eben immer nur 28) anstatt den Umweg über ODBC zu gehen?


----------



## Guest (10. Okt 2008)

Hallo
danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Wenn ich das File zeilenweise auslese und immer in die TextArea(ScrollBar) lade bekomme ich immer Probleme mit dem Java Heap Space. 
Kann ich mittels Filezugriff  sagen ich will nur Zeile zb: 300 -338?
Ich befürchte das dynamische nachladen ist nicht möglich!

lg bernhard


----------



## maki (10. Okt 2008)

Wie liest du denn die Datei ein?


----------



## Guest (11. Okt 2008)

Hallo, 

mit dem JDBC-ODBC Zugriff auf das Text File. Aber ich muss den Weg nicht über JDBC gehen. 
Wenn es eine ander Möglichkeit gibt, dass ich sagen kann ich will Zeile ... bis ... ohne dass ich das ganze File 
einlesen muss dann bitte Vorschlagen!

Danke bernhard


----------

